
Spikenail: Node.js GraphQL API Framework - igor3489
https://github.com/spikenail/spikenail
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
igor3489
yeah, looks like it meets the guidelines. Should it be reposted or just
edited?

~~~
brudgers
At this point, probably only the moderators can edit the title. They can be
reached using the |contact| link at the bottom of the page.

